# Schedules



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2012)

Anyone else fancy sharing their tri race schedules here?

My first tri this season is in two weeks:
June 24th: Smiths Falls Classic (Sprint); then it's two out of three of the following:
*July 28th: Coburg (Olympic);
*August 5th: K-Town (Non-standard, either Long, 2km/56km/15km, or Short, 750m/30km/7.2km);
*August 19th: Thousand Islands (Olympic); and finally,
September 9th: Muskoka 70.3 (half iron distance)


----------



## xxmimixx (14 Jun 2012)

3rd June Cranbrook Sprint Tri - Done
24th June Maidstone Sprint Tri (open water)
1st July Canterbury Sprint Tri
19th August Brett Ashford Sprint Tri (750 open water)
22nd September Virgin London Sprint Tri (750 open water)
30th September Hever Castle Olympic Tri (open water)

In between I will do various road running events.
And next year I will be concentrating on Olympic only Tris


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jun 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> In between I will do various road running events.


 
Yeah, me too - I didn't include those either.



> And next year I will be concentrating on Olympic only Tris


 
Good job! I am slowly working my way up to doing iron distance perhaps next year or more likely the year after, if my knees will allow it. I like doing a mixture of different length events though.

The problem with my schedule is that there are a lot of work conferences I have to go to, which always tend to be exactly when the events I most want to do are on...


----------



## Arsen Gere (18 Jun 2012)

So far it's been :
25/3/12 Stokesley Duathlon
9/4/12 Morpeth Duathlon
22/4/12 ETU European Champs (Sprint)
7/5/12 Ashington Sprint
13/5/12 Grendon Sprint
3/6/12 Ashington QE2 Sprint
10/6/12 Cleveland Short Course. (Oly)
then
(Virgin Cyclone bike 102 miles 30/6/12)
1/7/12 Northumberland Olympic Distiance
8/7/12 Tyne and Wear FIre and Rescue Sprint
22/7/12 IMUK
9/9/12 Newbiggin Sprint
16/9/12 Rother Valley Sprint

I've done a few park runs and won the age group in a 10k because all the fast lads did the marathon on the same day.
The focus for this year has been IMUK, training through the shorter events. If by a fluke I can get place in Kona I'd do that otherwise it is the Kielder Marathon to finish the year off.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jun 2012)

Man, that is a serious schedule.


----------



## Arsen Gere (19 Jun 2012)

If you focus on a couple of events, I have two 'A' races this year, then use the others as hard training days, there's not a lot to it, it's just structured training. I do the odd mid week time trial too if it fits.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jun 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> If you focus on a couple of events, I have two 'A' races this year, then use the others as hard training days, there's not a lot to it, it's just structured training. I do the odd mid week time trial too if it fits.


 
Well, if you look at it that way... I'm much less impressed! 

There just aren't enough local events that are local enough for me to do this. Ontario is really very, very big... and my most local tri after the one in my own town, is almost two hours drive away (and I have to cadge lifts because I don't drive).

I do miss the North-East... BTW, this is a long shot, have you ever come across a high school maths teacher from Whitley Bay who used to do Ironman? I think he was called John (that helps...) and he rode the most battered old steel road bike you can imagine for tris (it actually had a bent frame, I think). He used to train with my old cycling club (the Gosforth RC). A really hard man, but a nice guy..
.


----------



## Arsen Gere (19 Jun 2012)

I can't place the guy you mentioned but I see a lot of folks I chat too in the cafe's like Elsdon and Capheaton. I used to ride with the Tyne Road Club about 25 years ago and only got back in to racing about 3 years ago.
I did one of the clubs old reliability rides last weekend, 132 miles and 10,000 feet of climbing. The long course was 250 but that was driven by the Claytons as 12 and 24 nat champs.

I understand your situation in Canada. I did a short job in Montreal and then another one in Halifax. That was 20 years ago and I guess it's still as big!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2012)

I am going to be doing a lot less than I had planned to do... knee ligament problems mean I haven't trained for the last 2 weeks. I can probably start again now, but I'm going to have to stick with the short course at my local tri, I think. Then there are family issues which mean I won't be able to travel to the half-ironman. And I've been invited to go canoeing for a week in August which means I'll miss the other Oli I wanted to do... but a week on the French River will be amazing. So, I guess I have to keep training for the longer term... and I still have quite a few running races to do this year.


----------

